# Virginia Shows



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Just curious if anyone would be at any of the upcoming Conformation shows around Virginia this month or next? I am going to try to go to at least a few of them to watch the standard poodles and get some ideas of breeders closer to VA....plus I love to shop at the dog shows!!!!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

The hampton cluster is this weekend coming up.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I know...I am still considering going as my Aunt lives in that area but I HATE the drive on a holiday weekend...the traffic is usually aweful. It was worth it when I had something to show, but just as a spectator not sure I want to fight it. 

Looks like a decent number of poodles entered...although I'm not really sure what qualifies as a "large" spoo entry...with Silky's anything over 5 or 6 is a great entry, it wasn't unusual for me to be the only one in the ring.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

momtymztu said:


> I know...I am still considering going as my Aunt lives in that area but I HATE the drive on a holiday weekend...the traffic is usually aweful. It was worth it when I had something to show, but just as a spectator not sure I want to fight it.
> 
> Looks like a decent number of poodles entered...although I'm not really sure what qualifies as a "large" spoo entry...with Silky's anything over 5 or 6 is a great entry, it wasn't unusual for me to be the only one in the ring.


They have great a vendor selection at this show usually so I am seriously considering dealing with it. Plus a friend is showing a pup that is out of a male i bred (Boston terriers) so i think i am kind of obligated to go at least one day :act-up:

Yeah, I have a friend that shows silky's as well and thier entries were always pretty low numbers compared to us in boston's.


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone going to the Blue Crab Cluster in Richmond,VA this weekend? Looks like 17 Spoos entered on Saturday alone...


----------

